# Lark's udder



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

This is my yearling...I think she looks pretty good! She is improved over her dam by quite a bit, so I am pretty happy with her. She milked 3 1/2lbs. after the pics...

Side:









Rear:









Fore:









And here is her dam(not the best pics):


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

nice :thumb:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

thats a really nice FF udder


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

:drool: Wonderful!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Very nice Jacque!! I like it! :thumb:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

It did impove!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Awesome :drool:


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

Nice!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks everyone! And thank you Cass! lol


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

You know if I was home and looked at that pic my hubby would wonder why am I looking at goat butts. My boss is even impressed with the utter pics. Nice very nice! :clap:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

yes ...very nice udder.........


----------

